# I Think I Finally Did It!



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, after much hard work and a lot of help from you guys I finally have a completed tank. Well, at least for now  .























































You guys not only helped me but you probably saved some fish lives. THANK YOU!


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Those rocks look ridiculously good. Are they real and put together in pieces like you? Or they an ornament (like plastic or something)? Good job it looks wonderful.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree. A great looking tank. I normally don't like the un-natural colored gravel, but, in this case, it works. Good job. I like the driftwood too.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

The rocks are real. I got them from a construction site. After boiling and testing with vinegar, I let them soak for a week and tested to make sure they weren't affecting ph before I added them to the tank.

I agree about the red gravel, but my wife would not let me get the tank unless I had red gravel..lol. However, my 29g that I am setting up is all on me.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

gorgeous tank!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice tank!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

That is so cool looking! I think the red gravel looks really sweet.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

nice to see an unusual combination, looks good


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice job! Im sure the fishies love what you've done with the place :-D


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm really digging the rockwork. Looks good


----------

